# Amazon Fire TV Stick up for pre-order - Prime members get big discount



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

OK, I know I posted this in the streaming services thread...probably more appropriate here.

In the heated battle of streaming media, Amazon is offering their new Fire TV stick for pre-order.
Price is $39.99 UNLESS YOU'RE a Prime MEMBER! Prime member get a $20 discount for two days. That's significant;y cheaper than Chromecast and Roku, but there are differences.

http://www.amazon.co...ef=kin_dps_buel

If you are so inclined, you can also lay down another 30 clams for a voice activated remote. There's an android app out and IOS is supposedly on its way.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Thinking about this as a replacement for my old Roku.

Does anyone know if these types of sticks work directly plugged into the HDMI port of a receiver? (I have a Denon with HDMI 1.4a).


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

I have my Chromecast directly into my Pioneer receiver, works great. One nice feature of the Pioneer is as soon as I start sending a Youtube or Netflix stream to it the receiver changes over to that output.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

I have my Chromecast plugged into an HDMI port on my Denon 2113ci - works great there.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Went to Amazon, put the gizmo in my cart, but no sign of a discount- for $20 net I am in, maybe not for $40.... Any ideas how to get the discount? I've been a Prime member for a couple of years.


----------



## pfueri (Jan 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Went to Amazon, put the gizmo in my cart, but no sign of a discount- for $20 net I am in, maybe not for $40.... Any ideas how to get the discount? I've been a Prime member for a couple of years.


I just got the same deal today . When you check it shows a $20.00 discount automatc . Make sure you are loged in . It's only on sale for two days .


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

^^^
I ordered one. When I went to my shopping cart to actually place my order, Amazon then asked me to sign in. When I did so the price dropped to the deal for us Prime members.


----------



## Leftcoastdave (Apr 2, 2004)

Me too. Discount applied at checkout.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thought I'd take a look at the app today, but it doesn't seem to be available yet. I'm thinking my wife will like the audio search capability. I plan to stick this thing into our TV in the bedroom.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

When I used my normal login, not the above link, I was presented with the discount ad, all easy from there. Thanks. Order is IN.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks for posting this! I'm in!! We have the Fire TV box in the main TV room and love it! Now I can take the stick to whichever room I might be watching TV on. And as a Prime member, well.... Pawsome!!


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Expected arrival 4 Dec and we leave for Cancun on 6 Dec!! Anyone know if it will work on the HDMI port of my laptop? Wouldn't that be the caramel topping on my brownie cake?


----------



## Benr524 (Oct 27, 2014)

Can the Amazon Fire TV Stick be used with Directv?


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Benr524 said:


> Can the Amazon Fire TV Stick be used with Directv?


Yes - its' just another device attached to your TV. They don't need each other to work. It's as separate as your DVD player.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd be very surprised, but of course it'd also depend on your laptop. I have always thought that they were one way ports- out.



Supramom2000 said:


> Expected arrival 4 Dec and we leave for Cancun on 6 Dec!! Anyone know if it will work on the HDMI port of my laptop? Wouldn't that be the caramel topping on my brownie cake?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

What are the advantages/disadvantages of Fire Stick over Roku? Anyone know?


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Amazon has a chart comparing Fire TV to Roku, Chromecast, etc. If you go to the link in the first post, you can see the chart.


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

I wonder if the netflix app recognizes profiles...


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Ordered mine. Prime discount was applied automatically at checkout. Hopefully, I'll be able to plug it directly into my Denon 3311.

I wonder if it can be powered via USB instead of a wall wart? We're going to St. Lucia over the holidays and they run on 240V, so a 120V adapter isn't going to help. But we'll have at least one laptop with auto-sensing power brick that we will use to charge phones, etc.

Edit: Never mind. I see in the specs now- 1 Micro USB for power only


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm able to power my Chromecast with a USB port in a pinch when traveling. That will likely work with this device too, but who knows until we get our hands on it. Mine is due December 1st.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

heathramos said:


> I wonder if the netflix app recognizes profiles...


The Fire TV box using a Netflix app does recognize profiles.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> The Fire TV box using a *Netflix app does recognize profiles.*


Same with Netflix via Roku3 and ChromeCast here.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Ordered 1. Due Dec. 16. Apparently, lots of Prime members have jumped at the opportunity.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

tonyd79 said:


> What are the advantages/disadvantages of Fire Stick over Roku? Anyone know?


It appears it will be a great device if you travel or will be using frequently at access points that require a log in to connect.

Per Amazon.com "Coming soon-take Fire TV Stick with you to use with HDTVs in hotels, college dorms, or anywhere with captive portal Internet access that requires entering a password or a log-in."


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> Anyone know if it will work on the HDMI port of my laptop?


I don't know of an HDMI port on a laptop that is an input to the laptop screen.

Just ordered one for 12/24 est delivery!


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

There is also a Kickstarter project coming out called the Matchstick running on Firefox OS.
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/matchstick/matchstick-the-streaming-stick-built-on-firefox-os?ref=nav_search


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

I test drove a Fire TV shortly after it came out. The Amazon Instant interface is killer. I also liked the Plex app more than on my Roku 3. I found the rest of the apps to be rather "meh" though - they can be a jarring change from how well Amazon Instant works on the device - so I returned it.

I'm very happy with my Roku 3 and would not buy the Fire TV stick for $39. But at $19, that's a no-brainer. Purchased mine yesterday. I'm looking forward to having that sweet Amazon Instant interface back.

For those asking about the differences between the Fire TV stick, Roku Stick and Chromecast, there are comparison reviews all over the Internet.


----------



## sweep49 (Jul 15, 2008)

Jumped on this bandwagon!! Have 2 of 3 tvs without Netflix, so this will be a cool solution.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

coolman302003 said:


> It appears it will be a great device if you travel or will be using frequently at access points that require a log in to connect.
> 
> Per Amazon.com "Coming soon-take Fire TV Stick with you to use with HDTVs in hotels, college dorms, or anywhere with captive portal Internet access that requires entering a password or a log-in."


That is great news, I took my Chromecast with me recently only to find out you can't get it to work on those systems.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Ordered mines too for $19 but est delivery until Jan 9 2015 that's way too long to wait


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm in big trouble. I just realized this stick will probably end up costing me over $500. I've run out of HDMI ports on my old Pioneer Living Room AV Receiver. I could stick it into the back of the TV itself, but that would mean more training for the family in switching TV inputs. It's bad enough switching AVR inputs.

So...I guess I'll need a new AV Receiver to accompany my Amazon stick!

...the wife is going to _*love*_ this argument! :girlscrea


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

If you can't sell her on that idea, get an HDMI switch. That's what I did back in the day when the AVRs didn't have but a couple HDMI inputs.


Sent from my 23-n010 using Tapatalk


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Sounds like you need a good Harmony remote if you're already having to give input lessons


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

lparsons21 said:


> If you can't sell her on that idea, get an HDMI switch. That's what I did back in the day when the AVRs didn't have but a couple HDMI inputs.


Exactly what I would suggest lparson21. I'd just like to add that powered switches can be had cheeply from monoprice.com.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

acostapimps said:


> Ordered mines too for $19 but est delivery until Jan 9 2015 that's way too long to wait


This is because Amazon got slammed with orders. My est. delivery is December 10, so I ordered a fair bit earlier than you. I was somewhat disappointed too - but these are just estimates. Actual delivery will ikely depend on how fast they can manufacture them, and I'd hope to receive it quite a bit sooner.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Dec. 1 for me... :up:


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Missed out on the 20 dollar prime deal I guess, added to cart and no discount when checking out. Not interested in paying anymore for something I'm not sure I'll even use. 1 less gadget to deal with.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I heard about the offer, almost literally, at the last minute. It was to expire at 6AM Pacific Time and it was 6AM Eastern Time when I saw a blurb about it. I immediately checked it out and ordered. 

I think I have the latest estimate delivery date of all of ya - Jan 16.

Not sure where I'll set this up, but for $20, I'm sure I can find a use for a little gem that runs Plex.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

djlong said:


> Not sure where I'll set this up, but for $20, I'm sure I can find a use for a little gem that runs Plex.


Mmm, Plex...

Disc to Digital Part 2: Setting Up and Customizing Plex


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Just got a notice from Amazon. My original delivery date has been moved up from December 1st to November 21st!


----------



## crvboy (Apr 17, 2009)

I was in Best Buy today and they had them for sale but yet my pre-order at amazon is still listed as 12/24... I sent an email to amazon to find out what's going on...


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Got mine yesterday. It's faster than my Roku 2, and Netflix's app is the same as the one on my Roku 3.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

That's a step up for the Netflix app then Athlon646464. At launch and for months after, the original Fire TV had a significantly outdated Netflix app.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

I agree - I much prefer being able to use profiles.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Hooked mine up to an input on the TV in the bathroom. It downloaded and installed updates, then also downloaded the Netflix app when that function was selected. 
Works okay so far but only watched one thing on Netflix. 
Tried using a TV USB input for power and that works so one less thing to plug in.
One thing that didn't work was connecting through the HDMI switch, there's just nothing.
Actually it's easier to switch the TV input than the HDMI switch input so I won't worry about it.


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

crvboy said:


> I was in Best Buy today and they had them for sale but yet my pre-order at amazon is still listed as 12/24... I sent an email to amazon to find out what's going on...


I wonder if retailers had 1st choice on so many units. Wouldn't surprise me that the manufacturer/Amazon would choose a retailer like Best Buy over direct sales to consumers who got a $20 discount.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I got mine last Thursday. Connected to my home network easily, updated immediately, and had video streaming within about 15 minutes.

So far so good! We now can access Amazon and Netflix in the bedroom. Nice!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Mine came on Monday, a week earlier than the initial estimate. Easy set-up. Nice gadget. I prefer my Roku's UI, but for $20, you can't go wrong with this for watching Amazon, Netflix or Showtime, IMO. No HBOGo, yet. Fingers-crossed it's in the works.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I ordered one today for a small bedroom tv. Reviews seem pretty good.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

My delivery has been bumped up to 12/1!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I forgot to mention, I hooked it up to my kitchen TV, which is pretty far from my router. The Fire Stick showed only 2 out of 3 bars of wi-fi in network set-up. I tested, and that was more than enough to stream Neftlix at 5800 kbps, required for their HD 1080p.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

DirecTV subscribers interested in using this for Showtime Anytime and possibly others, please remember that currently they do not support authentication for SHO Anytime on the Fire TV so I think the Fire TV Stick would be the same. 

When I go into settings > activate devices in the SHO Anytime app for D* only Apple TV, Roku and Xbox 360 are listed. Chromecast is supported directly in the mobile app and doesn't require any additional authentication/activation. 

Just keep this in mind.


----------



## Jacksmyname (Nov 11, 2014)

Picked one up at Best Buy on Wednesday for $25.
Connected it to my a/v receiver (Yamaha RX-V3800).
Using it for Amazon Prime. Works great. Fast, and no buffering.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Mine showed up Saturday, 2 days early!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

My expected delivery is January 19th... that's ridiculous.


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

crvboy said:


> I was in Best Buy today and they had them for sale but yet my pre-order at amazon is still listed as 12/24... I sent an email to amazon to find out what's going on...


Sent complaint also to Amazon yesterday regarding my Oct. 27th order scheduled for mid December delivery and was given an apology, $5 coupon. Today I got notice my order has shipped out for Friday delivery. Every now and then the squeaky wheel does get oil.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

jerrylove56 said:


> Sent complaint also to Amazon yesterday regarding my Oct. 17th order scheduled for mid December delivery and was given an apology, $5 coupon. Today I got notice my order has shipped out for Friday delivery. Every now and then the squeaky wheel does get oil.


Oct. 17th?? Are you quite sure about that date?

Anyway, congrats.


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Oct. 17th?? Are you quite sure about that date?
> 
> Anyway, congrats.


Your right. 27th


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Whew! I ordered on the 27th, and was pretty sure I hit the first day or so.


----------



## Jacksmyname (Nov 11, 2014)

Since I got mine, I started using Crackle, and Netflix, 30 day trial.
Everything just works. Enjoying the heck out of it.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

I received mine Monday, 9 days before the originally scheduled date.

As expected, Amazon Instant Video is way better on the Fire TV Stick than on the Roku 3. It's nice that Netflix is the same on both devices. I like how Plex is implemented on the Fire TV Stick much more than on Roku. For instance, I like the background art being displayed. However, 1080p videos do not play smoothly on the Plex app - there is frequent freezing and stutter. This even though my Fire TV Stick is right next to my wireless router. My Plex server is not wired. A quick Internet search reveals that a lot of people are having this problem, and that it's likely related to the Plex app and not to the Fire TV Stick. Hopefully the Plex folks fix this issue soon. Once that's done, I'll be very happy with this $19 purchase.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

I read a review that said the Fire TV Stick is slower then the Roku Streaming Stick, anybody done any speed comparisons? This was mentioned in the review on Engadget. I know the Roku 3 is extremely fast.



> ...Even so, it's still not quite as responsive as the Roku Streaming Stick (which is no speed demon to be clear). I largely chalk that up to the more complex software running on it.


I decided not to buy one since the apps such as Showtime Anytime can't be authenticated with DirecTV...yet


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

Reaper said:


> I like how Plex is implemented on the Fire TV Stick much more than on Roku. For instance, I like the background art being displayed. However, 1080p videos do not play smoothly on the Plex app - there is frequent freezing and stutter. This even though my Fire TV Stick is right next to my wireless router. My Plex server is not wired. A quick Internet search reveals that a lot of people are having this problem, and that it's likely related to the Plex app and not to the Fire TV Stick. *Hopefully the Plex folks fix this issue soon.* Once that's done, I'll be very happy with this $19 purchase.


I noticed that the Plex app was last published in 2011, so I don't expect the problem with the Fire TV Stick to be fixed anytime soon. This is the problem with "generic" android apps I guess...


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

While I didn't get the Fire TV Stick. I did get the Fire TV box. Cyber Monday afternoon they dropped the price $30. When coupled with an Amazon Prime subscription, you get another $30 off. So, I got the combination for $140.


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

Finally got my order and am enjoying it for the most part. I have been comparing it side by side to the roku stick. The fire stick videos are much better quality. (Netflix and prime). Makes no sense to me. The roku stick is more familiar to me and because I have been using Roku's for a few years it's been tougher to identify which one I prefer.

If Amazon gets its head out of their you know what and embrace other content providers (Vudu, Hbo, etc.) they could probably sell more products. Instead of being afraid they should allow consumers to see why their service is better or cheaper.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I think they have Vudu on the Fire TV box. I'm not home so I can't check, but I'm pretty sure I saw it in the apps area.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

It definitely features Netflix, does the stick, and that's the biggest competitor to Amazon Prime. Lots of others, too, but I am away and cannot activate it in this hotel.

I don't agree with the point Mr. Love is making, and Amazon is generally a very heads-up company.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

Reaper said:


> I noticed that the Plex app was last published in 2011, so I don't expect the problem with the Fire TV Stick to be fixed anytime soon. This is the problem with "generic" android apps I guess...


Oops, my bad - the Plex app was first published in 2011.

From a Plex forum, I discovered the solution to using Plex with the Fire TV Stick: Direct Play OFF, Direct Stream ON, and quality set to Maximum.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

Supramom2000 said:


> I think they have Vudu on the Fire TV box. I'm not home so I can't check, but I'm pretty sure I saw it in the apps area.


I haven't been able to find Vudu on the Fire TV Stick. :nono2:


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm sorry, it was Vevo I was thinking of.


----------

